# My Brazilian Cruze!



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, There it is!


























































ccasion14:


----------



## Fran6sQc (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow very nice look! I love that!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Are those the clear/light smoke 7 series lights...good job so far

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. There is a thread about my sound system too!

Another picture of the taillight


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice looking Cruze you have! Clean!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EvertonCa, 

Awesome pictures!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Very nice looking Cruze you have! Clean!
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Thanks! Clean is the main idea!


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> EvertonCa,
> 
> Awesome pictures!
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EvertonCa, 

If you need your build sheet or warranty information, please do not hesitate to reach out and I will provide you with the Customer Care number for your location. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks great! 

Is that a ZL1 steering wheel?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is that a ZL1 steering wheel?


yes it is! And fully functional, even the paddles



Chevy Customer Care said:


> EvertonCa,
> 
> If you need your build sheet or warranty information, please do not hesitate to reach out and I will provide you with the Customer Care number for your location.
> 
> ...


thanks. I own the brazilian cruze club and would be great to have this kind of assistance in there!


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice build on the Cruze. Looks like a lot of time and effort went into your ride. Well done!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good Everton.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks everybody.

I re-made my entire trunk for my set. Almost done!


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

NICE WORK, GOD BLESS YOUR CAR.... JUST QUESTION For the steering wheel is this protective layer or the original cover, cause my steering wheel has some damage in material.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

CalvinKlein said:


> NICE WORK, GOD BLESS YOUR CAR.... JUST QUESTION For the steering wheel is this protective layer or the original cover, cause my steering wheel has some damage in material.



Thanks!

the wheel was wrapped in alcantara. But I replaced it after a few months for the zl1, because I didn't liked the way it was done


----------

